
Microsoft adds five new AI chat bots to Skype - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/4/12373748/microsoft-adds-five-skype-bots-skyscanner-ifttt
======
ungzd
Will any sane person chat with bot in Skype instead of opening Hipmunk or
Skyscanner in browser? Skype has one of the worst chat implementations ever.
Hard disk is rattling insanely for 5 minutes before window appears when
starting Skype.

I think they'll add snapchat features next.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Over the next few months, Microsoft is pretty much entirely rewriting Skype
and replacing all the existing clients. Skype has traditionally been a peer to
peer application, and used client computers as supernodes and such. They are
moving to a fully cloud infrastructure, and will probably perform similarly to
other chat clients based in the cloud.

Of course, the other half of this is that depending on which newer or older
Skype clients you have, you may or may not be able to talk to other people
based on what clients they have. Messy transition period.

------
martinko
I see Microsoft is tending to the most pertinent weaknesses of their products.

~~~
Someone1234
To be honest since Microsoft took ownership of Skype, Skype itself is weakness
of Skype.

I myself went from literally a daily Skype user with two Skype accounts to
someone who uses Facebook Messenger instead (for text AND video-calling).

Literally the only reason I even load Skype now is to use up my Skype credit
on international calling. And even that is painful, as they might break my
user credentials for the nth time.

Skype had a lot of issues before the acquisition, it has even more now.

------
Zekio
The music bot, is kinda odd, it gives you links to websites in pretty much any
language

------
jfoks
/dcc send instructions.txt

------
meeper16
They should make them argue, insult and compliment one another like these guys
[http://www.sumve.com/ai-
chatbots/music/edm/24-edm.html](http://www.sumve.com/ai-
chatbots/music/edm/24-edm.html) it's hilarious to watch

